# Help: Aqua Soil silt or diatoms or... BOTH?!



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe I should just get a couple of otos to see if it's diatoms. I sort of thought diatoms would be all over, and coating the glass, too. This stuff settles on the glass at the bottom 2-3" here and there.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

I went to the LFS today and was told it was extremely unlikely that there are diatoms in the bowl. I bought a few japonica shrimp to hopefully knock some aquasoil debris loose while they busy themselves. Hopefully that helps. I'm really regretting the aquasoil.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

rub the leaf and see if it comes off.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

It's probably the Aquasoil. I had the same thing happen to mine. Suction suction suction...that's all I did and it SUCKED lol.


----------



## tgold (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like BGA Blue Green Algae. As another post suggests, try rubbing it off. If it does not, then it's BGA. Sometimes occurs after use of medications.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Whats the wattage on the bulb?

How high is it from the substrate?

Also bga (cyanobacteria) will rub off easily, it sort of peels off in slimy sheets...


----------

